# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - memory = kujtesë

## edspace

> Memory = regjistër / kujtesë / kujtim





> Memory => Memorje


Nga biologjia, memory përkthehet kujtesë, si kujtesa e shkurtër (short-term memory) e trurit. Në botën e informatikës mendoj se është përhapur shumë si memorje. Unë i kam përdorur të dyja fjalët, memorje dhe kujtesë. Në versionin shqip të Windows është përkthyer Kujtesë.

----------


## a4ever

Memory=mend

----------


## xfiles

mendoj se ne kete rast meqe ne shqip fjala "memorie" perdoret jo vetem per memorien e kompjuterit por edhe per kujtesen njerezore besoj se eshte mire si "memorie".

----------

